# Air bag warning after glove box removal



## Pedro768 (Jul 19, 2019)

After trying to do fix my glove box after removing it and refitting the airbag light in the dash is on. 
Any simple fix for this ?


----------



## John949 (Apr 12, 2017)

Chances are that you've managed to pull the connector off the airbag in the struggle. A scan would confirm the fault.


----------



## Pedro768 (Jul 19, 2019)

Removed the glove box again to check the connection at the back and it seems fine. 
The light for passenger airbag is working fine . Just this one on the dash!

Will try to get it scanned


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Even if fault cured you will require VCDS/VagCom to clear it.
Hoggy.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

You must have unplugged the passenger airbag switch, then turned the ignition on. It will require VCDS or similar to turn it off


----------



## Wolvez (Jun 22, 2018)

MT-V6 said:


> You must have unplugged the passenger airbag switch, then turned the ignition on. It will require VCDS or similar to turn it off


+1


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

You can also clear an airbag fault with an OBDeleven device -

Deutsche Auto Parts DIY video - 





FAQ - OBDeleven Open Box Review -
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1926899


----------



## Wolvez (Jun 22, 2018)

SwissJetPilot said:


> You can also clear an airbag fault with an OBDeleven device -
> 
> Deutsche Auto DIY video -
> 
> ...


Clearing the code will not fix it because the computer will disabled passenger side airbag if warning light is not connected and ignition switch is ON.

Need to recode to activate/enable passenger side airbag.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

> Clearing the code will not fix it because the computer will disabled passenger side airbag if warning light is not connected and ignition switch is ON.
> 
> Need to recode to activate/enable passenger side airbag.


What's the procedure for recoding?

.


----------



## Wolvez (Jun 22, 2018)

SwissJetPilot said:


> > Clearing the code will not fix it because the computer will disabled passenger side airbag if warning light is not connected and ignition switch is ON.
> >
> > Need to recode to activate/enable passenger side airbag.
> 
> ...


I can't remeber exactly if I used long coding helper or VCDS shows a popup balloon to code the airbag. The best way to avoid screwing things up is to copy paste the old default coding.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Pretty certain recoding isn't required, I've never needed to on mine. Just clearing the fault is enough


----------



## Pedro768 (Jul 19, 2019)

thanks guys for the reply. 
so you agree then just get someone with vcds to reset it?

strange thing is, i have had the glovebox out twice, 
the first time i removed it, i never got this light on the dashboard,

but for some reason it has came on the second time?.

anyone know a breaker that can sort me a glove box at a decent price? im reluctant to just snap the front off,


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

A VCDS will certainly do it, but for a lot less money, the OBDeleven can too. I have both a VCDS and an OBDeleven, and unless you really need to dive into some deep diagnostics, the OBDeleven is good enough for fault finding/clearing and small enough to toss in the glove box.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Maybe you didn't turn the ignition on with it disconnected the first time

Why are you going to snap off the glovebox?!


----------



## grantlack (Aug 3, 2017)

Never, ever, ever have I had to recode for airbags on a single VW/Audi vehicle, and I am very lax about using the "proper" approach since I have VCDS. Clearing the fault has always been sufficient.


----------



## Pedro768 (Jul 19, 2019)

Re: Air bag warning after glove box removal
Yesterday, 21:31
Maybe you didn't turn the ignition on with it disconnected the first time

Why are you going to snap off the glovebox?!

If I can recall correctly.. 
I switched the air bag off in glove box. 
Removed the glove box
Reinstalled the air bag cable 
Switched airbag on and then turned ignition on..

Passenger airbag light stays off.. 
So I guess I should have turned ignition on before turning the airbag on?

I'm snapping the front off as the left side hinge has broken and I've failed twice to repair it. So I'm thinking just break it off until I can source one from a breaker


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

The problem isn't the hinge, it's the damper. If you don't repair or replace it, odds are good it will break the next hinge too.

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1728338


----------



## Xcession (Nov 15, 2018)

Just a FYI, I can confirm I reset a passenger-side airbag fault code using a generic OBD2 dongle (mine was from Xtrons and cost a tenner) and a free android app on my mobile phone. In my case, the fault occurred after removing the passenger seat and switching the ignition on whilst the seat was out of the car :-|


----------

